# New Beans, new bags, newish discount code



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey folks,

We have a couple of new coffees available. The Costa Rica is a bit different from our usual offerings but it is great!

*Costa Rica Las Palomas - Natural - Cup Score 87.5*

Not balanced at all - it is sweet, sweet, sweet. Has some almond and cherry flavours particularly when brewed in a V60. Yup it is liquid bakewell tart - sold me on it!

*Brazil Fazenda Terra Preta - Natural - Cup Score 86*

Our first Direct Trade coffee. We deal directly with the family owners of this fabulous farm. It has more fruit than you would expect from a Brazil. Notes of tropical fruits, brown sugar and caramel in the cup. It is great value too.

*Guatemala Todosantarita - Washed - Cup Score 84.75*

Excellent value, classic Central America in the cup. Milk chocolate, red berry and stewed apples. It makes lovely espresso and filter alike.

We will shortly be introducing 500g bags. A couple of people have said to me they feel that 250g is not quite enough to get dialled in and then enjoy but 1kg is a bit larger than they would like. Hopefully these will be live by the end of the week pending arrival.

It was my intention to put a new offer together that would be a multibuy, from talking to a few members they feel that a straight discount would be much better for them. With that in mind I am going to leave the 15% off coffee as a permanent forum offer.

The NEW code will be *FORUM15* - I will delete this shortly and the code can be distributed via PM as per some other forum offers.

David


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Fantastic stuff - first order with Black Cat placed just now. Gone for 750g of Signature blend and 1kg of the chocolate Point Blend - looking forward to trying them both!


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Did you say Liquid Bakewell flapjack tart amazing, I did ask 😉. I will definately be having some of that 😍😍. 500g bags are perfect


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you, really enjoyed my first order, will definitely be taking advantage of the 15% code, and the 500 grams is ideal.

Are you going to have any more sumatran? Or monsoon malabar type?

Thanks again


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

General-S-1 said:


> Thank you, really enjoyed my first order, will definitely be taking advantage of the 15% code, and the 500 grams is ideal.
> 
> Are you going to have any more sumatran? Or monsoon malabar type?
> 
> Thanks again


 I have a Malabar on at the moment as it happens: Monsoon Malabar. I will get some Sumatra in at some point in the future for sure. Might be a while though as I have quite a lot of coffee arriving over the next couple of months.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Bagpu55 said:


> Did you say Liquid Bakewell flapjack tart amazing, I did ask 😉. I will definately be having some of that 😍😍. 500g bags are perfect


 I had a recollection of someone talking about this but I couldn't remember who! I think this'll hit the spot for you.


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

First post here, I ordered a few small bags last month, the breakfast blend and the Kenyan Blue Mountain blend. The first was a bit dark for me, but the later I thought was delicious. Thanks for the code, I'll be ordering a 1kg bag of Kenyan shortly.

Do you have any recommendations of anything else that would be good in a Clever Dripper with a similar lively acidity and brightness as the Kenyan blend?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I had a recollection of someone talking about this but I couldn't remember who! I think this'll hit the spot for you.


 I'm just wondering, much like the blueberry if this will combine with milk well to create a creamy sweet bakewell tart.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> I'm just wondering, much like the blueberry if this will combine with milk well to create a creamy sweet bakewell tart.


 Fingers crossed. This would be my dream drink


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Just ordered a kilo of the Brazilian - going out on a whim as I'm not usual too keen on Brazilian coffees! Cheers @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Bagpu55 said:


> Fingers crossed. This would be my dream drink


 Let me know how it goes. I might go for this when I order more greens


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

Decided to go for 1kg of the Kenya Blue Mountain, and added a small bag of the new Brazilian to make it up to the £25 mark. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Lovely job - thanks. Currently enjoying your Chocolate Point blend! Doyou know when your scales are likely to come back into stock?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I had a recollection of someone talking about this but I couldn't remember who! I think this'll hit the spot for you.


 Can't seem to select 500g of this?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Can't seem to select 500g of this?


 Think I remember him saying elsewhere they'll be up by the end of the week, so may not be available yet.

FWIW I like 500g bags, too. So good move 👍


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> I'm just wondering, much like the blueberry if this will combine with milk well to create a creamy sweet bakewell tart.


 @BlackCatCoffee What do you think?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Placed an order for 2kg, thanks for the code.


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

thejewk said:


> First post here, I ordered a few small bags last month, the breakfast blend and the Kenyan Blue Mountain blend. The first was a bit dark for me, but the later I thought was delicious. Thanks for the code, I'll be ordering a 1kg bag of Kenyan shortly.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations of anything else that would be good in a Clever Dripper with a similar lively acidity and brightness as the Kenyan blend?


 I just want to return to this post quickly. The Early Morning Blend I described as 'dark', but after a few more days with it and some dialing in with the Clever Dripper, I've got much better results, and now I would describe the experience as having a somewhat spiced aftertaste that lingers for some time. Once I got rid of the slight bitterness due to my recipe, I feel a lot more positive about the blend.


----------



## enrm6 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you for another code blackcatcoffee. Thoroughly enjoyed my previous order of the Brazil - Sitio Baixadao Acaia, and the Espresso Workshop v1. This time, gone for the Brazil - Fazenda Terra Preta, the Costa Rica - Las Palomas, and another bag of the V1. Can I also say that I'm liking the packaging and the postage is very reasonable.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Working through the natural Brazil now, it's pretty good but still don't have it quite right in V60, getting some slightly roasty flavours - adjusting to a more pulsed pour helped a bit.

Also have the Kenya aa. I wish I'd ordered Costa Rica, so that's next on my list!


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

Completely bowled over by that bakewell tart description - ordered some and looking forward to trying it!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks for the code @BlackCatCoffee. Have gone for Costa Rica Las Palomas and Chocolate Point. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I'm going to order some of that bakewell tart in a cup in a week or two, not sure whether to order 1kg or 500g of this and 500 of something else. What's the fruitiest, lightest roast you've got @Black Cat Coffee?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Just had my first chocolate point, very nice loads of fudge notes coming through. Cant wait to try the Honduras. Thanks for the discount @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Morningfuel said:


> I'm going to order some of that bakewell tart in a cup in a week or two, not sure whether to order 1kg or 500g of this and 500 of something else. What's the fruitiest, lightest roast you've got @Black Cat Coffee?


 Definitely check out the Colombia Yellow Bourbon if you like a fruity cup. I have been really enjoying that one lately.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm absolutely loving the Chocolate Point. Lovely stuff. Will defo be getting more of this


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Just ordered 500g thank you @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Ordered 250g of your best 'bakewell tart' - got a dentist visit coming up anyhow, and 250g of the TodosantaRita.

Many thanks.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Anyone tried the bakewell tart yet?


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

Ordered a variety of beans as well! Read many good things about the Chocolate point so very curious to give that one a try in my La Pavoni!
Thanks for the forum discount @Black Cat Coffee!


----------



## cwisgween (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the discount @Black Cat Coffee, just ordered a kilo each of chocolate point,Honduras black honey and Costa Rica Las Palomas. Can't wait to get stuck in.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Well just ordered my Bakewell beans and direct trade ones. Very excited again. Thanks for the discount.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

@BlackCatCoffee really want to try the Bakewell tart!

I've probably got a month's worth of beans on the go at the moment so won't buy any yet... Do you have plenty of it? Or do I have to buy some now and fill the freezer up?!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

jaffro said:


> @BlackCatCoffee really want to try the Bakewell tart!
> 
> I've probably got a month's worth of beans on the go at the moment so won't buy any yet... Do you have plenty of it? Or do I have to buy some now and fill the freezer up?!


 I'd say we have a good month of that left at the moment.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

The terra preta direct trade is very nice indeed, via V60 or French press. Goes okay with milk but you'll miss out on some subtle fruit flavours. It's really balanced, not much acidity at all. Really nice, and great value for money. Might become my main squeeze to be honest!


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

Morningfuel said:


> The terra preta direct trade is very nice indeed, via V60 or French press. Goes okay with milk but you'll miss out on some subtle fruit flavours. It's really balanced, not much acidity at all. Really nice, and great value for money. Might become my main squeeze to be honest!


 That's good to hear. I threw a bag in with my order and it's in the freezer at the moment, but I'm looking forward to getting stuck in. I've not tried a natural process yet.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Ordered some bakewell tart! 
Hopefully I can sort my grinders out to get the most out of it!


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

That *Las Palomas* is truly delicious - I drank more cups of it yesterday than were probably good for me. Currently drinking it in a flat white to give a sweet start to the day.

A mate of mine had a cup yesterday too and declared it his favourite of all the coffees I've given him so far.

The fruitiness and the almond kicker are perfect, the bakewell tart descriptor is very apt!


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

The terra preta is amazing.

I think it's benefitted greatly from an improved grinder (broken zassenhaus to aergrind). Now dialled in for 30g - 500g out using the James Hoffman method. I was expecting to need to change the method as it's never really worked as well as pulsed pours for me but it's so good. Balanced, fruity (definite orange, and a slight tropical thing going on) and slightly chocolate. It's great as it is, or with a dash of milk - you lose some of the tropical with milk, but the orange seems to come out, making for a coffee version of a chocolate orange!

I bet it would make a disgustingly good flat white.

Really need to get me some Costa Rica but I need to get through a bit more yet... I hope you have stock at the end of next week!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

1st post in a while.

I've ordered the Guatemala Todosantarita, the Kenya - AA Blue Mountain & the signature blend to start me off, thanks for the code.


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks good, I was tempted by the code, thank you @Black Cat Coffee

Six different coffees ordered, something to keep me busy, a good start to September.


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

Did a cupping session yesterday with some of the coffees I ordered + some I still had at home. Have to say the Costa rica Las Palomas was a really stand out, really tasted like cherry & almonds. Love it! Today I actually made some tiramisu with it, think the flavours will complement the flavours well. The Honduras had an almost tea like flavour to me which was utterly delicious as well.
For some reason, I could not pick up the tropical flavours from the Brazilian Terra Preta but tasted very nutty & dark chocolatey to me. Think I will give that one a try as an espresso!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Well this morning I can confirm that I drank a Bakewell Tart!

Through around 100ml of milk there is a fruity sweetness with a creamy almond frangipane undertone.

Gorgeous!


----------



## mho (Jun 7, 2012)

Just had my first cup of the Bakewell tart via v60. I use 15g beans and 200ml water.

It has such a distinctive aroma, reminds me of fermented bean curd (see photo)! Really enjoyed the cup.


----------



## jaju123 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks, ordered some of the Brazilian


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

Broke out the Terra Pretta today, and the first cup was delicious. Looking forward to getting stuck in over the next week or so.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

mho said:


> Just had my first cup of the Bakewell tart via v60. I use 15g beans and 200ml water.
> 
> It has such a distinctive aroma, reminds me of fermented bean curd (see photo)! Really enjoyed the cup.
> 
> View attachment 44375


 I went 30 - 500g V60.

3 full turns on aergrind (my zero point is at 10-11ish, I turned to 3 full turns from locked tight), James Hoffman method, drained at 3:25. The recommended 2.4 turns always leaves me with a pretty bitter brew so I just stick to 3 turns and vary pours for the rest.

Absolutely delicious, sweet cherry flavour with a bit of a boozy backdrop. Didn't get much almond in flavour, but it was definitely at the back of my nose when drinking. Black cat says it's not a balanced coffee and is very sweet, and while I'd agree it's sweet, as a V60 I'd say it was very nicely balanced, not cloying. I wonder if the tasting notes are for espresso.

@Black Cat Coffeeare you getting any more in? I'm thinking it might be a time for me to buy a couple of kilos and freeze them if supply is limited...


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, 1kg order in!

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

@Black Cat Coffee Enjoying the Costa Rica Las Palomas very much. As I only have 8 days left at our usual consumption rate without visitors, I thought I'd better order another kilo before supplies run out.

Unusually for me I can actually taste the toasted almond flavour. It also has a lovely aroma in the grind cup from the freshly ground bean - an added bonus.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

@Marocchino @Morningfuel

I do not plan on getting another bag. It is a great coffee don't get me wrong but there are just so many exciting coffees out there I want to put on!

Currently I have a good 3-4+ weeks left of it so don't panic!

David


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

This sounds right up my street - just ordered some along with the half caff to try. Thanks for the discount code @Black Cat Coffee ;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

1 kilo of the Las Palomas ordered. Not missing out on this one


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

@Black Cat Coffee Are you planning on having the customers favourites return each year (as long as the cupping quality is similar). It would be great knowing some of the classics will be returning on a yearly base. I would definitely love to see the Costa Rican but even more the Honduras black honey returning! That Honduras must be my favourite coffee of the year so far.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

@Arabidopsis Glad you have enjoyed it!

It really boils down to what the next crop is like plus for some coffees in limited supply there tends to be a bit of a scrap over them amongst roasters.


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Cheers@Blackcatcoffee that looks like my aeropress and kilo of Bakewell Tart is on its way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Well just ordered a kilo of Costa Rica Las Palomas for flat whites/lattes


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

@Black Cat Coffee with the Costa Rica Las Palomas what's the recommended resting time and brew ratio ?

Thanks


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Just cracked open the kilo of Las Palomas that cane last week Absolutely sensational - my wife absolutely loves it.

How much is left? Might get another kilo in now. Need to make room in the freezer


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Any feedback on the Columbian Bourbon? 
I've just roasted this one, light to medium. 
So just waiting a few days to try.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Man i really didn't like the 'bakewell tart' after the recommendations on here... going back to my safe chocolatey comfort type beans instead of attempting to be adventurous! Chocolate point by the kilo....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

Just ordered some Las Palomas and Chocolate Point... beans this time


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Grahamg said:


> Man i really didn't like the 'bakewell tart' after the recommendations on here... going back to my safe chocolatey comfort type beans instead of attempting to be adventurous! Chocolate point by the kilo....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 Neither did I unfortunately. Glad I got it though because I'm still learning what I like and don't like. I'd definitely get Chocolate Point again and I will try the Signature Blend too next time.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

CocoLoco said:


> Neither did I unfortunately. Glad I got it though because I'm still learning what I like and don't like. I'd definitely get Chocolate Point again and I will try the Signature Blend too next time.


 Argh just opened mine for the morning coffee after only buying chocolate/nut tasting ones before, oh well we will see


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Farenza Tera Preta is wonderful, if you like chocolatey coffee you'll love this

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

The columbian Bourbon is fantastic through milk.
I got it green and roasted light and it's a smasher.


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

After having 250g in my last order and enjoying it thoroughly, I just ordered 1kg of the Brazilian Terra Preta and threw in 250g of the Guatemalan beans for some variety.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Just picked up and had delivered 4 bags, looking forwards to getting stuck in

















Colombia - Las Margaritas
Honduras - Gloria Esperanza Mejia
Chocolate Point Blend
Costa Rica - Las Palomas


----------



## cwisgween (Jul 29, 2010)

Just finished my second kilo of the Costa Rican las palomas.it was sensational for me. Hoping you still have some left. Onto the Honduras Gloria Esperanza now.


----------



## AB_89 (Aug 26, 2020)

I've ordered some of the Las Palomas, looking forward to trying it.

@BlackCatCoffee Really enjoying the Wilfa Uniform btw!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

AB_89 said:


> I've ordered some of the Las Palomas, looking forward to trying it.
> 
> @BlackCatCoffee Really enjoying the Wilfa Uniform btw!


 It is a really funky cup!

I couldn't resist keeping hold of a Uniform for my home. I had a Svart prior to it which was exceptional for the money but the Uniform is a different league.

Thanks for the order.

David


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

CocoLoco said:


> Neither did I unfortunately. Glad I got it though because I'm still learning what I like and don't like. I'd definitely get Chocolate Point again and I will try the Signature Blend too next time.


 Same here. have tried in a french press and an Aeropress but not getting the Bakewell tart flavour or much else TBH. Got quite a lot to get through so will likely see some change I expect. Not as funky as some of the washed Ugandan's I've had so maybe my palate has shifted too much that way


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

Just opened the first bag from my latest delivery, the Costa Rican "Las Palomas", roasted on the 21-Sept. Much discussed above, here is my take on this coffee.

Wow, nice one, half the enjoyment is the aroma, not just the taste. It reminds me of the German Niederegger dark chocolate covered marzipan that I used to wolf down when I was working over there.

Brewed in a Bodum stainless steel filter plastic mug pour-over, with added filter paper. My Europiccola, Aeropress, and Brikka have been packed away, I found them too stressful, messy, and unreliable.

Medium coarse grind, 10g beans in, 140g coffee out, served in a 330 ml pre-warmed mug.

I added just a tad of Stevia sweetener as I have given up sugar.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks so much for your kind words @Dave_E

We have very little of this left now. I will miss it for sure.

I am also very sad to say that Don Jorge Monge Garbanzo the owner of Las Palomas passed away a couple of weeks ago. I shall be raising a cup of his fabulous coffee in his honour.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Defrosted my kilo of Las Palomas last night and made one for my wife with a shot of Amaretto in it.

Game changer. Can't wait for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

I started drinking my "Black Cat" Nicaraguan Pacamara, last week, another excellent coffee.

I have four different coffees from different suppliers on the go at the moment, this one fits very nicely into my mid afternoon session.


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

Just ordered some of the Myanmar and Yirgacheffe, as well as a bag of the mystery coffee. Looking forward to trying the first two out, having not had coffee from either region before.


----------



## cjonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Got some of the Yirgacheffe Beloya and the mystery box. As well as some Yagua scales that are back in stock.


----------



## Vash (Aug 24, 2020)

Just wondering, what are the main differences between a Gesha and Yirg as I believe they're both supposed to be predominantly fruity/floral? I'm tempted by the yirg if their profiles aren't that drastically different.


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

I got the Chinese beans for my mystery pick, and they are absolutely delicious. Citrus fruits galore.


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

Just ordered 500g of Signature Blend and 500g of Chocolate Blend, first time ordering online for a while so looking forward to it. Been drinking fairly average coffe from a local place. Will report back, any tips on dialling either in for milky drinks appreciated!


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm just about to run out of the Black Cat bag in my Dog and Hat box this month and I am the sad panda. One of my favourites I've had lately.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Interested in Nicaragua Pacamara and Myanmar but I have WAY too many beans on the go at the moment. What are stock levels looking like? Will there be any left early Jan @BlackCatCoffee?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

tripleshot said:


> Interested in Nicaragua Pacamara and Myanmar but I have WAY too many beans on the go at the moment. What are stock levels looking like? Will there be any left early Jan @BlackCatCoffee?


 Yeah for sure. We close over Christmas and New Year so you'll be fine.

The Myanmar in particular has been a big surprise for me this year. First time we have had a coffee from Myanmar on the list and it's really very good indeed.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Just opened my Kilo bag of @BlackCatCoffee Colombian - Las Margaritas Red Bourbon honey process.

Roaster tasting notes are Chocolate liqueur, pomegranate, vanilla. To be honest I'm only getting Cocoa Nibs - which is definitely chocolatey in flavour with maybe a little Vanilla. In fact the smell of the ground beans is exactly like we have just opened our jar of cocoa nibs to sprinkle on our porridge in the morning. Only four 16g shots pulled so far, so maybe some tweaking will bring out some other flavours. 
Always say that taste is so subjective, but would add that this is very tasty cup of coffee if chocolate nibs is your thing.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Marocchino said:


> Just opened my Kilo bag of @BlackCatCoffee Colombian - Las Margaritas Red Bourbon honey process.
> 
> Roaster tasting notes are Chocolate liqueur, pomegranate, vanilla. To be honest I'm only getting Cocoa Nibs - which is definitely chocolatey in flavour with maybe a little Vanilla. In fact the smell of the ground beans is exactly like we have just opened our jar of cocoa nibs to sprinkle on our porridge in the morning. Only four 16g shots pulled so far, so maybe some tweaking will bring out some other flavours.
> Always say that taste is so subjective, but would add that this is very tasty cup of coffee if chocolate nibs is your thing.


 Glad it is going down well even if you haven't quite nailed the notes yet. Perhaps give it a go as filter. I find this one has a definite boozy / fermented edge to it for me.

David


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I find this one has a definite boozy / fermented edge to it for me.


 .... definitely something to look out for - Thanks.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for the little 'enjoy' present in my parcel today, appreciate it!

And 1kg of Las Margaritas now for the next 3 weeks lovely

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Dave double bean said:


> Thanks for the little 'enjoy' present in my parcel today, appreciate it!
> 
> And 1kg of Las Margaritas now for the next 3 weeks lovely
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 My pleasure 👍


----------



## shimceltic (Oct 28, 2017)

Just ordered a bag of the jingle beans. Looking forward to it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

@BlackCatCoffeethat boozy taste you mentioned...

.....got it this morning! 16g in 39g out, 3bar preinfusion 8 secs to first drip, 40 second shot thereafter. ( LR & Niche) 👍


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

Been blasting through the Yirgacheffe with great pleasure.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

First order placed !

Looking forward to trying some Jingle, Chocolate and Signature blends 

Cheers guys


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

A nice little christmas present arrived from the mother in law, bag of the red bourbon. 
The smell is intoxicating!
12 days post roast, might be time to fire it up.

Could this finally be the coffee that gets me to finish my grinder project to use a larger flat instead of the hand grinder??


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I enjoyed the Christmas bean, but noticed that the chocolate point was roast (what seemed like) much darker than previous - is there any particular reason for this?

I'd guessed that it might be to better meet people's expectations based on the description - i expected something like this when I first ordered it to try but actually much preferred the roast level lighter. Any chance of a separate 'light choc' point option if it's a permanent change?!


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Hey @BlackCatCoffee, I know this is your first day back roasting, but do you have an inkling as to whether the; Colombian - Las Margaritas Red Bourbon honey process is a bean that will be available to re-order anytime in the near future or is that it as far as your supply is concerned?


----------



## wave (Nov 13, 2020)

Marocchino said:


> Hey @BlackCatCoffee, I know this is your first day back roasting, but do you have an inkling as to whether the; Colombian - Las Margaritas Red Bourbon honey process is a bean that will be available to re-order anytime in the near future or is that it as far as your supply is concerned?


Same question here; it is no longer in the website. It is one of my favourite so I hope is back soon.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

@BlackCatCoffeehey I just placed order for some beans. will this now be shipped Monday? Also are you still facing Royal Mail delays?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

nekromantik said:


> @BlackCatCoffeehey I just placed order for some beans. will this now be shipped Monday? Also are you still facing Royal Mail delays?


 It'll be shipped tomorrow. RM are struggling in some areas of the country but others are fine.

We are finding things are getting better slowly though.

David


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> It'll be shipped tomorrow. RM are struggling in some areas of the country but others are fine.
> 
> We are finding things are getting better slowly though.
> 
> David


 Ah thats quick.

Thanks!


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

Just ordered the new Brazilian Terra Preta after the batch last year was my favourite bean, and 500g of the Nicaraguan that also sounds good. Looking forward to them.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just got their Sweet Valley through the post today. Sounds delicious & now sold out!


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

I've just had a cappucino made with the Chocolate Point Blend - what a lovely cup of coffee! The chocolate was really there.

Please don't ever stop selling this!!


----------

